# Styrofoam base, cork roadbed, what do I need for 027 track?



## BrianandSons (Aug 26, 2015)

I have a table built, have some trains and 027 track and a few accessories. Need to get some track down to start. Have done some research and see that lots of people use Styrofoam and cork roadbed under the track. Not sure the Styrofoam would work well with 027 track, would need a long screw to go through track, cork, styrofoam and into the wood. Have also seen this track screwed directly to plywood. I'm thinking of just putting the cork roadbed down on the plywood. I want to get this step right and to avoid regrets later. Any recommendations?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

The method I prefer is Homasote board on top of plywood. On top of this, gluing the cork roadbed and the using small screws into the Homasote board through the cork roadbed to attach the tracks.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If your looking for sound proofing, it doesn't amount to much for the effort. I cant tell the difference with tubular track played over plywood or foam on top of plywood. Maybe Patricks way will work a bit better but I doubt it. I think when the track is screwed into something solid, it carries the vibration to the table making it louder. Ive toyed with ideas of sandwiching the table with foam, but too late now. I actually like the noise.


----------

